# Wotofo pre built coils



## Paul33 (7/9/18)

does anyone have stock or is anyone planning on bringing these in?

They’re the coils that came with the recurve. I dig them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## NOOB (7/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> does anyone have stock or is anyone planning on bringing these in?
> 
> They’re the coils that came with the recurve. I dig them
> 
> View attachment 144826


Got my Recurve yesterday and the coils that came with it are really nice. Would be interesting to see if anyone starts to stock it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/9/18)

NOOB said:


> Got my Recurve yesterday and the coils that came with it are really nice. Would be interesting to see if anyone starts to stock it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I just popped one into my dead rabbit sq and it’s awesome. 

Someone has to bring them in. We can by them all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (7/9/18)

@Paul33 did you come right with your exocet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/9/18)

Resistance said:


> @Paul33 did you come right with your exocet


Not yet. Work has been too busy to give it a thought.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (8/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/9/18)

Anyone tried these? Very similar spec to the Wotofo ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------

